# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  χρηση συσκευης απο αμερικη ελλαδα

## new-blood

λοιπον ως καπως ασχετος χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας..

αγορασα μια συσκευη απο αμερικη και θελω να τη χρησιμοποιησω ελλαδα.

ο μετασχηματιστης ομως δεχεται μονο 110βολτ οποτε δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω απλο μετατροπεα βυσματος..

να πω οτι η συσκευη πουλιεται και ευρωπη με μονη διαφορα τον μετασχηματιστη

γνωριζω το input σε βολτ και αμπερ (το λεει απανω)

κυρια ερωτηση..

εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο-μετασχηματιστη (σουκο 220 βολτ δεχεται απο ελλαδα αγορασμενος) ο οποιος εχει ρυθμιση για το ποσα βολτ θες να βγαζει.. μεσα στις τιμες των βολτ που εχει βρισκεται και αυτη της συσκευης


ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ..

ο μετασχημτιστης αυτος ΔΕΝ λεει ποσα αμπερ δινει.. και επειδη ειναι ακριβη συσκευη δεν θελω να το ρισκαρω και να κανω καμια βλακεια και καψω τιποτα..

εχω πολυμετρο δεν ξερω ομως που να γυρισω το δεικτη για να βρω ποσα αμπερ βγαζει ο μετασχημτιστης που θελω να χρησιμοποιησω..

συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες ποστ αλλα εδωσα πληροφοριες για την καλυτερη δυνατη απαντηση..

υ.γ σορρυ αν εχει ξανα υποθει αλλα θελω αποκλειστικη απαντηση για σιγουρια και μονο  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## TeslaCoil

Καλησπερα φιλε μου καλα εκανς και ρωτας
κανεις δεν τα ξερει ολα ολοι μαθενουμε



αν κανεις το λαθος να μετρισεις Αμπερ θα καψεις το τροφοδοτικο
ειναι (σαν) να το βρακυκλονεις την εξοδο

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΚΡΙΣΕΩΣ ειναι για 50Hz η συσκευη ή για 60 Hz
προσεξετο αυτο πολυ καλα ισως εχει σημασια
ανεθλεις πες μας για την συσκευη

αλλη ερωτηση 
ειναι  μετασχηματιστής ή τροφοδοτικό

δηλαδη βαζεις στην μπριζα και τι βγαζει 110 V AC ή καποιες τιμες DC?

Volt ξερεις να μετρας ετσι?

τωρα αν δινει AC θα τραβαει οσα Ampere θελει η συσκευη

Ι  = V/Ω

εχει να κανει με την συσκευη λοιπον

τα τροφοδοτικα οταν λενε δινω 1000 mA (1Α)θα πει πως αν βαλεις μια συσκευη 1200mA (1,2Α) δεν θα την συκωσει
αν βαλει 1500mA (1,5Α) στην ιδια συσκευη θα παιξει

εσυ θελεις 110V AC οπως της Αμερικης

Καλο θα ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου να βρεις εναν απλο μετασχηματιστη 2 προς 1 να κανει τα 220 110

αυτα αναμενω παρατηρισεις σου και αλλες πληροφοριες

----------


## chip

η πιο σίγουρη λύση είναι οι μετασχηματιστές υποβιβασμού από 220v σε 110v. τους βρίσκεις πολύ εύκολα και σε λογική τιμή γιατί πολλοί αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα. μάλιστα συχνά η έξοδός τους είναι πρίζα αμερικάνικου τύπου οπότε συνδέεις απ ευθείας το καλώδιο απο τη συσκευή όπως την πήρες.

----------


## new-blood

ευχαριστω παιδες..

λοιπον κανω copy paste οτι λεει οτι βιβλιαρακι της συσκευης

connect only to AC power outlets rated 100-120volt or 230V 47-63hz (*depending on the voltage range of the included power supply*)

power supply αρα για τροφοδοτικο μιλαμε. και επειδη το αγορασα απο αμερικη εχω το 100-120βολτ.. αν το αγοραζα το ιδιο απο ελλαδα η συσκευασια θα ειχε το 230βολτ.

πειτε μου που μπορω να βρω τετοιο μετατροπεα τασης και θα τον αγορασω μιας και 1) θα ειναι η πιο σιγουρη λυση
           2) μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω και σε αλλη περιπτωση (συσκευης απο αμερικη)

----------


## TeslaCoil

αφου η συσκευη σου ειναι απο 230V 47-63hz εισαι εντος οριων των 50 hz

σε ολα τα μαγαζια που πουλανε ηλεκτρονικα πιστευω

ρωτα στην στοα Κανιγκος εχει πολλα μαγαζια ή στο ΦΑΝΟ

ΦΑΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΗ & ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ
ΣΟΛΩΜΟΥ 39 10682
ΤΗΛ.: 210-3828748

----------


## new-blood

λοιπον παραθετω ολα τα στοιχεια για να βγαλουμε ασφαλη συμπερασματα

συσκευη: 9VAC 2000mA minimum 

τροφοδοτικο συσκευης που ειχε στη συσκευασια: input 120volt AC 60hz  output 9V 2000mA

τροφοδοτικο που εχω (αυτο με τη χειροκινητη επιλογη τασης) : 230volt~50hz 14W kai output στην 9αρα που μας νοιαζει 0.6Α

αρα δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το τροφοδοτικο που εχω γιατι δεν φτανουν τα αμπερ.

κατι που υποθηκε με τα αμπερ δεν καταλαβα.. τι πρεπει να προσεξω?

----------


## TeslaCoil

> λοιπον παραθετω ολα τα στοιχεια για να βγαλουμε ασφαλη συμπερασματα
> 
> συσκευη: 9VAC 2000mA minimum 
> 
> τροφοδοτικο συσκευης που ειχε στη συσκευασια: input 120volt AC 60hz  output 9V 2000mA
> 
> τροφοδοτικο που εχω (αυτο με τη χειροκινητη επιλογη τασης) : 230volt~50hz 14W kai output στην 9αρα που μας νοιαζει 0.6Α
> 
> αρα δεν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το τροφοδοτικο που εχω γιατι δεν φτανουν τα αμπερ.
> ...



Ομορφα
λοιπον θελεις πολυ απλα ενα τροφοδοτικο που να περνει 230 Volt ac και να τα κανει 9 Volt στα 2 Α δηλαδη 2000mA το m ειναι 10^-3 δηλαδη 1A ειναι 1000mΑ ισοδιναμια

βρες ενα τετιο τροφοδοτικο μετρα ποση ταση βγαζει στα ακρα ποιο ειναι το + ποιο το - και βαλτο αρκει να ειναι 2Α ή 2000mA και πανω και 2200mA να ειναι ή 2,2 Α μας κανει

αυτο που θελουμε να δουμε ομως ειναι αν ειναι DC ή AC τα VOLT
εισαι βεβαιος πως ειναι AC ? γιατι εχω αλλη αποψη
ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΤΩ PLEASE  :Smile: 

ΥΓ Βγαλε μια φωτογραφεια του να το δουμε πρεπει να εχει συμβολα

---
___ ειναι DC ~ ειναι AC

----------


## chip

καλύτερα να μην πάρεις νέο τροφοδοτικό αλλά μετατροπέα τάσης.
αν έπερνε νέο τροφοδοτικό (γενικής χρήσης) μπορεί να κάνει λάθος την πολικότητα και να καταστρέψει το μηχάνημα.
η γνώμη μου είναι να πάει με το τροφοδοτικό που έχει σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και να του ζητήσει ένα μετασηματιστή υποβιβασμού από 220 σε 110 με ισχύ κατάλληλη για το τροφοδοτικό που έχει.

----------


## new-blood

το τροφοδοτικο που ειχε στη συσκευασια

πως να κανω λαθος στην πολικοτητα αν εχω βρει το σωστο βυσμα?

----------


## TeslaCoil

οντος ειναι ac ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις τετιο στην αγορα πιστευω

παρε μετατροπεα 220 σε 110 ειναι ποιο ευκολο και ισως ποιο οικονομικο
θα πας αυριο να ρωτισεις τα μαγαζια
και να αγορασεις

ΥΓ
τσεκαρε αυτο εδω
http://www.meimaris.com/product.asp?intProdID=1797
ειναι 50watt λογικα στα 9volt δινει τα Α που θελεις ανετα
απο 50 εως 60 hz
και εχει 7 ευρο
οταν το βρεις αυτο και δουλεψει πες μας να ξερουμε

και αν επιτρεπετε τι συσκευη ειναι?

----------


## new-blood

line 6 pod x3 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

θα παω με το μαραφετι και θα το τεσταρουμε εκεινη τη στιγμη..


εντιτ αθηνα δεν εχει τιποτα?

----------


## TeslaCoil

ρωτα κανιγκος και ΦΑΝΟ
ο ΦΑΝΟΣ ειναι open καθημερινες απο το πρωι εως τις 16 εχω παει και ξερω πριν 2 μερες

----------


## cafe_demek

Γεια σας μου έστειλαν δώρο ενα σίδερο απο την Αμερική 1500 watt το οποίο όμως δουλεύει με 150v και 60 Hz τι μπορώ να κάνω για να το δουλέψω στην Ελλάδα ;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## selectronic

Είναι πολλά τα Watt φίλε μου… Ένας μετ/στης 1800VA δεν είναι ούτε φθηνός, ούτε μικρός, ούτε και ελαφρύς. Δεν νομίζω ότι συμφέρει να δώσεις 30-50 ευρώ όταν με τα ίδια παίρνεις ένα άλλο σίδερο στα 220V και ξενοιάζεις.  Άρα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση δεν το βλέπω να δουλεύει το θέμα.

  Μήπως να δεις αν είναι εφικτή η λύση να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση (και κανένα λαμπάκι) με 220V? Ίσως αυτό να σε συμφέρει πιο πολύ στο οικονομικό.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό μπορείς να το δουλέψεις με μια διάταξη dimmer αλλά με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχει ηλεκτρονικά μέσα.

----------


## giannis.serres

εχω παρομοιο προβλημα επεσε στα χερια μου μια τηλεοραση απο αμερικη και δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να δουλεψει ειναι 120v 210w τωρα για τα hertz δεν ξερω τι γινετε το μοντελο της τηλεορασης ειναι sony kf 42WE61 GRAND WEGA
βρηκα εναν μετατροπεα εδω στην σερρες που ειναι 300 w αλλα δεν ξερω με τα hertz τι βγαζει!!!
τωρα που εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ βρηκα αυτον που εχει και εδω στο μαγαζι
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...roducts_id=677

----------

